
Amazon HQ2 Will Cost Taxpayers More Than Twice What the Company Claimed - amaccuish
https://theintercept.com/2018/11/15/amazon-hq2-long-island-city-virginia-subsidies/
======
dev_dull
Honestly who cares? Using the same asinine reasoning means that NY will also
_lose_ all of that money of Amazon chooses another location.

Your state can compete or not. It’s a market and there’s 50 players. If having
Amazon there is such a bad thing then nobody would be offering such deals.

------
tomcam
I'm putting on my shocked face

